# Spring 2018



## sakshisingh (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, I am planning for Spring 2018. Which is the right Time to take GRE?


----------



## sayacharming (Jan 5, 2017)

Have you started your GRE Test Prep? Almost we have reached the deadlines, Am I right? Take GRE Practice Test regularly. Take GRE by March 2017.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

Really old thread, but if you still haven't taken the GRE do take in max by May. Also, remember many colleges in USA also require the TOEFL so be sure to appear that too. Remember to get a few LOR from your professors which can go a long way for Graduate admissions.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

Now its a good time to take it, since the admissions for next year will be starting aroung September.


----------

